# NGD!! (PRS 20th Anniversary Standard 24 content)



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Picked up something yesterday that got my motor running... (apologies in advance for the amateur iPhone photography)










Presenting my new 2005 PRS 20th Anniversary Standard 24 satin in Vintage Orange!

Found this on Kijiji in a town a couple hours drive away... emailed the seller and arranged to pick it up...










There's one tiny little miniscule practically invisible ding in the top edge above the HFS, and otherwise the guitar is essentially mint. The frets are untouched, there are no wear points in the satin finish, the hardware is clean and generally untarnished. It even came with all the docs and case candy  except the hangtag (rats  )...










The satin finished neck feels fantastic! and I've always, always wanted a guitar with 20th Anniversary birds on it; they're just beautiful... And the one piece carved mahogany body looks so nice the way it's curves catch the light; lovely lovely wood...

Here's a pic of it with my Custom 25th:










I spent a couple hours cleaning it, restringing it and setting it up and it plays so well... I was a little worried because the original owner had a set of (very old) .011s on it with all five trem springs in and the bridge pulled back against the body (he said he never used the trem, and I believe him), but once I restrung it with my prefered D'addario XL120+ (.0095-.044) stretched them out and set up the trem to float, I found the tuning is rock solid with some pretty aggressive trem use so I'm right pleased... It's been a good many years since I've had a VB/HFS equipped guitar in the house, and I'll admit I've said that I didn't get along with these pickups; I don't know if it's because my gear and ear have evolved, or if it's just how they sound in this guitar, but though they're undoubtedly hotter than I generally prefer, I really do like the sound of this axe for straight ahead rocking grind and solo tones. At 8 lbs exactly on our postal scale it's at least half a pound heavier than any other PRS in my stable, but still very comfortable... Just a killer PRS.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice twosome. I never cared for the VB/HFS pups either. In fact the only PRS pups I've really loved are the ones in my Hiland.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Sweet!








I never noticed the 'spoiler' button before.
Always something new with the site's upgrades.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Gotta love a good Kijiji score. Found my near-mint CE24 a couple hours away for $1200 last year


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is a great deal on a satin! People keep asking $2k and I want to shake them.

My friend has the regular satin model, it's gorgeous. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful, congrats!

I too like those anniversary birds and that one piece body is nice.

I clicked on the "spoiler" and there's nothing in the box?!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Very nice twosome. I never cared for the VB/HFS pups either. In fact the only PRS pups I've really loved are the ones in my Hiland.


I'm a huge fan of 57/08s - I've got them in three guitars and love them! - and I'm okay with the Mira pickups too, but I always thought the VB/HFS combo and Dragon IIs were too mid focused for me... They work in this guitar though, and it brings something different to the stable...



sulphur said:


> Beautiful, congrats!
> 
> I too like those anniversary birds and that one piece body is nice.
> 
> *I clicked on the "spoiler" and there's nothing in the box?!*


hmm... wonder if it's browser dependant? In Chrome it shows the price... not that anyone really cares what I paid, but I thought it was a darned good deal, especially considering that a new S2 CU24 with Korean hardware and a bag would cost me more from Long & McQuade right now...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was actually curious, I recently picked up an '02 CE22 for what I thought was a good price.

Mine was $1300 shipped and in phenominal shape, looks like we both scored.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Both scored indeed!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I was actually curious, I recently picked up an '02 CE22 for what I thought was a good price.
> 
> Mine was $1300 shipped and in phenominal shape, looks like we both scored.


$1200-$1400 seems to be the regular asking price I see online. If it's super clean then I'd say you paid a fair price and got an excellent guitar. I'm still bummed I didn't get the CE22 I was going to trade my les paul for.

Pierre's SC245 in the classifieds is gorgeous, but I've never tried the US version and I don't feel compelled to part with my "baby" just yet.

Re: 57/08s, those were the pickups that made go "Ok, they sound good too!". That said, my second custom 22 w/ Dragon II's didn't seem to change a whole wack when I put my seymour duncan 59's in. I feel like any PRS built once the 5*/0* pickups came out will sound great.


----------



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey man, someone ripped off the guitar I ripped off !..LOL. Here's mine, the pic I just took come out a bit dark.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Love it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

That's a gorgeous PRS.



Jimi D said:


> "$1350"... not that anyone really cares what I paid





sulphur said:


> I recently picked up an '02 CE22 for what I thought was a good price.
> Mine was $1300 shipped and in phenominal shape, looks like we both scored.





Budda said:


> $1200-$1400 seems to be the regular asking price I see online.


Since there's a little hijack going on here,
I'd like to share my '98 CE22 and say that I (unabashedly) bought it for $950 (with factory case).
Forewarned; I will not admit to this if I decide to flip it though. lol.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@laristotle you are selling it to me so dont sweat it


----------



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It may not be the modern eagle with Brazilian fingerboard I once had, but it will do.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

LastRide said:


> Thanks everyone. It may not be the modern eagle with Brazilian fingerboard I once had, but it will do.


You let THAT go?!? Can you sleep at night???


----------



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It may not be the modern eagle with Brazilian fingerboard I once had, but it will do for now.


Jimi D said:


> You let THAT go?!? Can you sleep at night???


I think about it all the time. I remember it was over 5000 US, around 5200-5600. Basically it was a closet queen I was too scared to play it..lol. I picked it up a few times played it for about 5 or 10 minutes and stuck it back in the closet. I figured if I wasn't going to play it better off selling it. I do wish I would've just kept it. It had amazing top like a 3D watery affect.

I listed it for sale here. some guy in BC bought it. I told him if he ever sold it to let me know. I doubt he will ever sell it and back to me at that. I still have his email.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Very nice twosome. I never cared for the VB/HFS pups either. In fact the only PRS pups I've really loved are the ones in my Hiland.


I agree with you on that 100%!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

twoonie2 said:


> I agree with you on that 100%!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume it's working out for you?


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

davetcan said:


> I assume it's working out for you?


Most definitely!! Love it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

